# Update on my Baby Girl :(



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost your girl. And I'm sorry people were so insensitive to you. Only you know and understand what you are going through. Avoid all the negative people and focus on those who support you. I've lost several dogs over the years. It doesn't get easier, but you do understand the process a little more each time. The pain doesn't lessen and the heartache stays just the same. It does fade with time. But it never totally goes away. I hope you are able to find peace and forgiveness of those people that don't seem to understand your pain.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm so sorry that you've lost your beloved girl. You gave her a wonderful life and I hope with time your happy memories will ease the pain you feel. There are some people who will never understand the depth and importance of the relationship that develops between a committed owner and a beloved dog, and I'm sorry you've been further hurt by their comments.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your loss. May sweet Jingles Rest In Peace.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I’m so sorry. We have gone through losing several dogs and it is always very painful. As has been said before, some folks will never understand. As a Pastor, I have heard some very sweet people say some incredibly stupid and insensitive things to people who have lost a loved one. Unfortunately, well meaning people - not knowing how to say something helpful - feel the need to speak anyway. I hope you will be able to look past the pain and see a good heart and intent that was poorly expressed. Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear about Jingles. My Honeybear really was our first "child" and it was so hard to be without her. I still miss her but it is not as painful as it once was. People who have never had a dog who lived in the house don't understand the bond that develops and I agree with one old parson, often they are trying to be helpful but end up sounding mean and hurtful. Try not to waste your energy in thinking about their lack of empathy. Jingles had a great life with you and I feel sure she knew that you loved her so much. I wish you comfort and peace.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im sorry for your loss of your Jingles.... you are in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of beautiful Jingles. I remember when you wrote your first post about her. Just remember that she is no longer in pain and is whole again at the bridge. As for insensitive remarks from people, just ignore them. No one knows the loss of a loved pet if they've never had one. Just stay in touch with the supportive people and keep good memories of Jingles. My heart breaks for you and your family and I pray for peace as you go through this difficult time.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I had an insensitive manager (not mine) where I worked when I got a call from my vet about a cat of mine who had fibro sarcoma, and called to ask me if he could euthanize him right away because he was in such distress (it was time, I knew it - there was nothing more to be done for him). He advised me that he didn't think that it would be fair to him to wait the 45 minutes it would take for me to get there. I authorized the euthanasia and was in tears. This manager looked at me and said "what are you crying about, it's only a cat!"

What did I do? I decided right then and there that he was not someone I even cared to be friendly with from that point on. I was professional when I "had" to interact with him, but I chose not to have casual conversations with him. 

I imagine I would do the same with any "friends" who were insensitive to my loss.


----------



## Jingles Mama (Apr 30, 2018)

Thank you all for your advice and sincere condolences. I am grateful to have this board as an outlet. I realize that when we grieve we can be more sensitive to insensitivity, so I appreciate all of your kind words. I am focusing on Jingles and the amazing memories she left me with; we sure are lucky to know what that's like.

God Bless.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

First off, I am very sorry to hear of the loss of Jingles. I hate that vile disease more than almost anything else on this planet. 

I lost my guy Axl to it @ 8.5 years old. He also had surgery, but it only bought him 40 days. I completely understand how devastating the loss of a four legged *family member* can be. Don't even get me started with people who trivialize your grief and say things like "it's just a dog".


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss--we went through the same thing with our beautiful Abby. Some people just don't understand. And some people understand later on. My mom hated our cats when I was little, and now she has cats who are her babies. It reminds me of that quote by Anatole France, "Until one has loved an animal, a part of one's soul remains unawakened." Give yourself space right now from those who don't understand your grief. You lost a family member. I found this forum when I lost my beloved Shadow and realized people here do understand--many people love their dogs like you loved Jingles. Praying for you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your precious Jingles, my heart goes out to you. People can be so cruel and thoughtless at times, usually when we need them the most. I am so sorry this happened to you. 

Godspeed to sweet Jingles


----------

